# Need MP3/4 Flac Player within 5K



## sam_738844 (Mar 27, 2015)

Yo Audioheads

Need an mp3 player which is sleek and tiny in size, better if wearable/clipable with capacity to store around 500 Songs at a go within 5K.

Pretty much worn-out with my heavy-a$$ big-a$$ phone to listen with, carrying it in overly-crowded bus, plugging in-out, changing tracks has become irritating.  

Please suggest.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 27, 2015)

Sansa Clip+


----------



## sam_738844 (Mar 27, 2015)

Anorion said:


> Sansa Clip+



SanDisk Sansa Clip+ 4 GB MP3 Player - SanDisk: Amazon.in: Electronics

Did you mean this

Oops..I thought this to be not-so-good stuff, hence skipped it. Have you heard throgh it? How's the quality of sound? Can it play lossless?


----------



## Anorion (Mar 27, 2015)

It's a little old, but one of the most recommended, and trusted. 
yep, it plays flac
you can get 8GB version in your budget
Frequency response is a flat line, so no smile curve or a colored sound as in the Cowon players (though some prefer that)


----------



## GhorMaanas (Mar 27, 2015)

get a clip+, flash the rockbox firmware to it if you prefer (do read on that), get a lanyard to hang it around your neck for ease of use. the clip series has been consistently favoured as a very good budget PMP with an easy to handle, small form-factor by many for years now. check a review and some feedback on anythingbutipod.

P.S. - the SQ indeed sounds neutral to me on it, as i was told before i had purchased it. and it responds very well to EQ'ing.


----------



## sam_738844 (Mar 27, 2015)

Anorion said:


> It's a little old, but one of the most recommended, and trusted.
> yep, it plays flac
> you can get 8GB version in your budget
> Frequency response is a flat line, so no smile curve or a colored sound as in the Cowon players (though some prefer that)



Nice! Man thanks. Zeroing on it. 
 [MENTION=120775]GhorMaanas[/MENTION] --> Sure thanks, I visisted the rockbox page moment ago, it perfectly supports the clip+ stable port. Just want to know in brief what rockbox brings to my table exactly? From an experienced user.


----------



## sandynator (Mar 27, 2015)

My vote for Sandisk Sansa too....

Hifinage is bringing *Xduoo X2* in India see if you can wait for it. Overall good praises on Head Fi.
xDuoo X2 - small lossless player with microSD and OLED!


----------



## GhorMaanas (Mar 27, 2015)

i haven't used the player ever on stock FW (or may be have, but for only a few moments that have been erased out of my memory now), so can't give you a comparative feedback, but rockbox anyway 'unlocks' a plethora of options in the player, so many that most might not be used by a user all the time, but the significant ones include a better battery life (esp. on FLAC playback), gapless playback, crossfeed, replay gain, more EQ'ing options and presets, more playlist options, etc. also includes some unique things like games, themes, etc.


----------



## sandynator (Mar 27, 2015)

I had got Sansa Fuze V2 in jan 2015 & somehow I prefer Original sansa firmware than the Rockbox. 

Its just me had tried rockbox for few days but I prefer original firmware's SQ above Rockbox so just freshly formatted it & innstalled the latest original F/w


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 27, 2015)

im just curious 
does the sd card slot support 128gb and bluetooth?
Im thinking of picking one up myself


----------



## sam_738844 (Mar 27, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> im just curious
> does the sd card slot support 128gb and bluetooth?
> Im thinking of picking one up myself



You really ought to have some very crafty plans about that 128GB in a Mp3 player. That amount could store almost everything audible On Earth.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 27, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> You really ought to have some very crafty plans about that 128GB in a Mp3 player. That amount could store almost everything audible On Earth.



Lol I have loads of flac content and an entire original ripped collection of songs 
my collection is around 200gb  
still have the original disks,my mom uses the cds to listen to songs on her Bose Wave Soundtouch

flac is very large- 45mb per song on average

im thinking of getting 128gb for my phone if sansa doesnt support that much


----------



## sam_738844 (Mar 30, 2015)

I stand corrected, as a matter of fact, I just weighed my Songs collection...its  112 GBs.  Talk about need for space now


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 30, 2015)

Guys sorry for posting here. But just wanted to know what would be the best thing(PMP or speakers) that will be able to differentiate between a FLAC and an MP3 Song?


----------



## sam_738844 (Mar 30, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Guys sorry for posting here. But just wanted to know what would be the best thing(PMP or speakers) that will be able to differentiate between a FLAC and an MP3 Song?



A good ear for a start...that I can gurantee you.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Mar 30, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Guys sorry for posting here. But just wanted to know what would be the best thing(PMP or speakers) that will be able to differentiate between a FLAC and an MP3 Song?



the difference would be audible on both, but i prefer speakers to discern it. a good DAC/amp in the source hardware would be desirable, not forgetting the role of good medium (source/headphones) too. also, please note that the quality of a recording would also matter. in some tracks, the difference in a HQ MP3 and the FLAC version is not so prominent, while in others its instantly noticeable. that may be attributed to the difference in recording-qualities in both the instances.


----------

